
Show HN: Listing live streamed fitness classes during Covid-19 - holfy
https://getfitlive.co
======
holfy
I created Get Fit Live about 5 days ago with an attempt to collect and list
all upcoming live streamed fitness classes around the world. I built it in a
few days and have spent the last couple days pushing it out to professionals
and trying to get feedback. Would love to hear what you think!

